# Cut Off ROPS on 3010



## larryjones (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm fairly new to the tractor world and the tractor that I've had for 5 years needs to be replaced. I am shopping for a used tractor and ran across a New Holland 3010. The previous owner has cut off the ROPS about a foot above the top of the fenders. I'm trying to figure out how much that affects the value and what it might take to restore the ROPS. As far as I know, the piece that was cut off is not available to weld back on.

I'm in central NC. The asking price for the tractor with loader is 13,900. The tractor has only about 220 hours. You can see an ad here:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6568597&

I'm looking for help determining what a good price would be, whether the cut off ROPS affects the integrity of the tractor, and whether it's reasonable to attempt to restore the ROPS if I purchase the tractor.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You could always price up a new ROPS for that model. Deduct that and the labour to install from the price or have the seller replace it. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can the local give you est.
If you purchase the tractor still get ROPS even if you wish to install..you may want to trade w/dealer sometime.


----------



## larryjones (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll contact my local New Holland dealer to get his input.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems like a good price for a 55hp tractor with that few hours on it. If everything checks out, I'd go for it.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/6/7/3678-new-holland-3010.html


----------



## larryjones (Mar 1, 2012)

The price of a new ROPS from my local New Holland dealer was $476.23, a little higher than I expected but no completely unreasonable.


----------

